# Moving in first 3 villagers



## azurill (Jan 9, 2021)

Hello
I have some questions about moving in the first three villagers since I have forgotten how this works. I started a second island and now at the part I can start inviting
villages.  I only had time to invite one last night and I found Sprinkle invited her or thought I did. I opened today to find that Rodeo is moving in instead.  I went island hopping for a second villager thinking I somehow messed up when inviting Sprinkle and realized I hadn’t screen shot it. So I see Skye on a mystery island invite her come back and it does not say the plot is sold to her. I thought the sold sign would be on the plot when I got back. Am I doing something wrong and will now not have Skye either?


----------



## TheRevienne (Jan 9, 2021)

I think they might be autofilled and there's nothing you can do about it. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but like you I just restarted my 2nd island, and I didn't get to go to any islands to villager hunt, it just automoved 3 villagers in after I did their furniture. I did go to a mystery island after the 3 slots had been sorted to see what other flowers I could get, and there was no one on the island, it was empty like it is when you're island is full. You're best bet I imagine is that when you have the first 3 moved in, get the others from islands, and then see if you can amiibo the rest, as it's the quicker way, and more guaranteed way than just doing the camper method


----------



## hellFlower (Jan 9, 2021)

I can't quite remember how this quest goes exactly (even though I did this only a few days ago lmao), but I'm pretty sure the plots don't get marked as sold until you check on the sign that both the interior and exterior items have been placed. You might've missed checking the exterior ones for those two plots after placing them.


----------



## moonlights (Jan 9, 2021)

the way I remember doing it was I invited all three villagers in one day, and I believe the next day Tom Nook gave me three plots so you can do the furnishing. I just looked at my pictures and none of the plots had the sold label on them, I believe the villagers just move in in the order Lazy - Normal - Peppy. since you only had time to invite Sprinkle I'm assuming Rodeo was just a random move in.


----------



## azurill (Jan 9, 2021)

@TheRevienne thanks I wasn’t sure if they would just auto fill. That does give me a good idea I should go to a mystery island. If there are no villagers then Sprinkle and Skye might still move in. I do have some amiibo cards I might use after I get the campsite.

@hellFlower thanks , that means the sold signs won’t be up until tomorrow that makes sense. 

@moonlight thanks I didn’t remember that there was a specific order they move in. So maybe there is still hope for Sprinkle and Skye .


----------



## Livia (Jan 9, 2021)

They get sold after you place the furniture, and each plot is for a specific personality, so you must have completed the lazy villager house first which is why Rodeo is moving in. Or you completed them all at the same time, (Which I think I can see by your picture) then they will get sold in order and plot 1 is for the lazy villager which is why it auto filled. You should’ve waited until after inviting all 3 before placing the furniture.
You can start inviting them before talking to Nook about the quest and then you can island hop as long as you want without worrying about the plots autofilling. I spent over a week and 400 tickets looking for my 3. After I had found them, then I went to Nook and got the plots and made the furniture.

Skye and Sprinkle will move in.

hopefully this makes sense. I did a lot of research on this for my second island because I wanted to find 3 specific villagers for the plots


----------



## azurill (Jan 9, 2021)

@Livia that makes sense, for some reason I can’t see Rodeo as a lazy he seems more like cranky. I did finish the first ones furniture yesterday so now that makes sense since I had forgotten the first plot was for a lazy. I appreciate the explanation I finished the furniture for the second two houses today. You made me realize I forgot a step and had not talked to nook after completing the furniture so now it says the other plots are sold to Sprinkle and Skye .  Thanks so much.


----------



## Aiyaru (Sep 2, 2022)

moonlights said:


> I believe the villagers just move in in the order Lazy - Normal - Peppy.


Sorry for necrobumping but this is wrong. Plot #1 will always be a lazy villager, Plot #2 will always be a Peppy villager, and Plot #3 will always be a Normal villager. This can be found on Game With, and I can back this up as I used this information on my most recent island.


----------

